# Dead subwoofer dilemma



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Hello all. It has been quite a while since I've come to the Shack. Too long. What brings me back is a very sad dilemma. I'm hoping that it turns put to be a blessing in disguise. 

My subwoofer just died on me. Thought it was just a fuse, but that didn't fix the problem. I took the BASH plate amp off my Klipsch RW12d to find what looks like a scorch on the limiting thermistor. 

So the question I pose is what would you do? I think my options are:
1) Get a whole new sub. I can't afford to spend like a bachelor though so I might have to look at second hand.
2) Repair or replace the amp by:
a) Send it to Klipsch or just buy an identical plate amp. That most likely would run $400+ since I'm in Canada.
b) Buy a comparable plate amp like the ones the sell at www.partsexpress.com
c) Attempt to fix or replace the power supply on the defective amp.
3) Make the sub passive and connect it to an external amp.
4) Build a new subwoofer using the Klipsch driver and any other salvageable parts.
5) Build a whole new sub

The big limiting factor is budget. I have a pile of kids that take precedence. I'll most likely have to save for a while and see if I can sell some stuff to fund raise. Budget is probably $500-$600. I'm handy but don't have a lot of good tools. No table saw or router but I'm good with skill saw, drill and jig saw.


----------



## morca (Aug 26, 2011)

Is it a option to build a sub,600 dollar will get you and massive upgrade


----------

